# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Riptropin

## GH consumer

What is the general consensus (if any) about Riptropin?

Thanks

----------


## bjpennnn

I have been out of the gym for about a month been taking these an getting lean. Some people on here are happy with them and some are not depends on who you get tthenm from. I will say though that I have never ran pharma grade before.

----------


## GH consumer

> I have been out of the gym for about a month been taking these an getting lean. Some people on here are happy with them and some are not depends on who you get tthenm from. I will say though that I have never ran pharma grade before.


Cool, thanks!

How many IU are you taking?

I contacted them directly and have gotten their EU supplier who provided me with all the info.

The price is right (yes, just like the show) and they seems to deliver pretty fast.

Any experiences with this direct method?

----------


## bjpennnn

I am taking 5ius ed.

I will prob cruise at this until a month before my next cycle then bumb it up to 8ius ed and continue you that through cycle and pct.

----------


## ramacher

how are you administering the gh? In the morning and afternoon? PWO?

----------


## bjpennnn

sometime all in the morning lol, most the time split empty stomach in the morning, then after gym

----------


## ramacher

ok, when you take 5IU in the morning instead of splitting it up throughout the day, does the 5IU stay in the system longer or give you a larger IGF bump in the blood? And when you take 8IU you probably going to do a split of 4 in the morning and 4 later in the day?

----------


## jay5

Rips are good man, i haven't tried the new kind but still running the old and I love them 4iu's a day

----------


## bjpennnn

I mostly take the 5ius all at once for the convenience. If i can take it split thats what i would prefer.

----------


## bjpennnn

> Rips are good man, i haven't tried the new kind but still running the old and I love them 4iu's a day


YEP thats my experience as well.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Hgh won't peak in your blood until 3 to 5 hours after injection.

----------


## casberger

I have been using Riptropin for a little over a week @ 3iu ED 1st thing in the AM on an empty stomach.. The 1st 3 days I felt really lethargic all day, very groggy in the morning. On the 4th day I was starting to feel a lot less tired and an overall good feeling of well being. Also around the same time on day 4 I have been having some pretty intense dreams at night! This leads me to believe my GH is real because I never ever dream. I only get around 3 hours tops of sleep everynight which really sucks! But so far with the Rips my sleep quality has improved tremendously! I'm still not getting my full 8 hours in but last night, I got a good solid 6 hours in with some decent dreams and I awoke to find myself talking in my sleep! Also I have been getting some very mild tingly feelings in my left hand and right foot but this could just be a placebo.

So far my journey with Riptropin looks promising! Im going to eventually be ramping up to 6ius overtime and staying on them for a good 6 mos.. Maybe longer, but so far im loving these just to help me sleep!

----------


## GH consumer

Good story, thanks for sharing!

I am also looking into rips because the price is good and availability also.

Currently I am using Trimatropin but might give rips a try when my kits finish.

Keep us informed how your GH run is going!

----------


## casberger

Yeah, relatively cheap and easy to find.. 

I guess a new batch of Riptropin was made and I have heard claims of it being slightly overdosed? I heard that the old batch of Rips were bunk or underdosed, some people had there IGF levels checked before and after, not much of a change.. But I also have heard some people having good results with the old batch too so im really not sure what to believe.

Anyways, this is my first go with HGH and so far it looks very promising. I have been on so many prescriptions for sleeping problems/insomnia and nothng works. HGH might actually be a lifesaver for me combined with my TRT.. I will keep you informed of my progress.

----------


## GH consumer

Yes, GH has made me also sleep like a baby. Very vivid dreams and basically light out from the moment I close my eyes.

I never had problems sleeping but the addition of life-like dreams is very cool.

----------


## 38jumper38

I just start my HGH cycle (yesterday) I got 600 ui's of Riptropin planing to do in 6 months, do not have results yet, but hope will in future :7up: , also I'm on 250 ui HCG /week (not sure way doctors gave small dosage of hcg :Hmmmm: ) to help bust my TEST (that was my doctor's idea, I did not wanna test now. I'm planing to run my first cycle of test after 2 months on HGH)

----------


## GH consumer

How much IU are you running?

HCG will help keep the testes making the goods. 

People using AAS usually use 2x250IU HCG a week but for somebody not on AAS once a week will be good.

Keep us informed on your progress!

----------


## 38jumper38

HGH is 2 ui/day on first week, than I will raise 0,5 ui/week until reach 5 ui/day, I will keep my 5ui to the end off 6 months period.
HCG is 250ui/week, thats was my doctor recommendation, my test levels are ok, just to bump um a little, I'll run for 8 weeks and have blood work done. Some times hcg do the work, let see. Thanks.

----------


## DCannon

I've been on rips for about 4 months now and I love them.

----------


## GH consumer

> I've been on rips for about 4 months now and I love them.


Yeah, that's also what I heard from many people.

I have a chance to get them directly from them (contacted website, forwarded to their EU supplier) and the price is good also.

I am not familiar with ordering GH directly for rips so little unsure.

On other hand every dealer does the same thing and sell it to us for a ridiculous price.

----------


## ramacher

Rips are generic chinese correct to my knowledge?

----------


## GH consumer

> Rips are generic chinese correct to my knowledge?


Yes, it is

----------


## casberger

Today is my 9'th day on the rips. I'm still taking 3iu AM on an empty stomach. My pumps have been pretty insane in the gym and it seems like I have been a lot more sore than usual?? Not sure if this is caused from the rips but im liking the feeling... Tomorrow im gonna bump up to 4iu and give it a go all at once but if sides get too bad im gonna go 2iu AM 2iu early afternoon..

----------


## DCannon

> Today is my 9'th day on the rips. I'm still taking 3iu AM on an empty stomach. My pumps have been pretty insane in the gym and it seems like I have been a lot more sore than usual?? Not sure if this is caused from the rips but im liking the feeling... Tomorrow im gonna bump up to 4iu and give it a go all at once but if sides get too bad im gonna go 2iu AM 2iu early afternoon..


Splitting your dose compared to doing it all at once won't make much difference with the sides. It's the total daily amount that matters.

----------


## casberger

Thanks DCannon. I heard if you split the dosage into 2 you could ease your body into a higher dosage but I could be wrong. I took all 4iu all at once this morning at 5am and went back to bed, woke up at 8:30 with a dull headache, stiff neck, and groggy as heck! Its now 4pm and im still feeling groggy and tired. I'm gonna try and ride this out for a few days but might drop back down to 3.5iu if this doesnt go away. Just keeping you all informed on my riptropin experience. With these sides its gotta be legit right?

----------


## GH consumer

> With these sides its gotta be legit right?


Sides to many are a good indicator of good GH but it can be misleading.

GH sides can be played up artificially to cater to this feeling and thus sell something that is not what the customer is buying.

At the end of the day it is very difficult to say sides=quality as this is dose, person and GH quality dependent.

Only the results speak for themselves.

----------


## DanB

There is alot of bogus rips around mate, in fact alot more bunk than legit so . . . .

And 2 month gh at 2 i.u is pointless I.M.O

And no you dont need to take anything to come off, just stop when your done

Your better off starting a new thread if you have questions rather than bumping an old one because some people just look at the date of the thread and then dont bother going into it

----------


## Myste

> What is the general consensus (if any) about Riptropin?
> 
> Thanks


I have loved them. I may be someone that was mildly deficient because I immediately noticed improved sleep and wake up, something that has been a long time problem for me. Other than that I consider it very "RECOMPY" meaning even during not active cutting phases on maintenence cals I am leaning out... a bit more muscle... shedding a bit of fat continually. Great stuff. My guy only gets me GH when its the good stuff and when its the good stuff its RIPS.

----------


## calstate23

> What is the general consensus (if any) about Riptropin?
> 
> Thanks


I have heard rips are sh*t....Chinese generics and what many people believe is that there is something put into rips so when you get your blood labs drawn you have high IGF-1 levels...Thus, making people "assume" they are legit...Even though in reality the physique is not changing as would be expected...STAY FAR AWAY

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I have heard rips are sh*t....Chinese generics and what many people believe is that there is something put into rips so when you get your blood labs drawn you have high IGF-1 levels...Thus, making people "assume" they are legit...Even though in reality the physique is not changing as would be expected...STAY FAR AWAY


I agree, i wouldn't use them if they were free

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> I have heard rips are sh*t....Chinese generics and what many people believe is that there is something put into rips so when you get your blood labs drawn you have high IGF-1 levels...Thus, making people "assume" they are legit...Even though in reality the physique is not changing as would be expected...STAY FAR AWAY


"i have heard," and "many people believe" sounds like Fox News to me. If you haven't used riptropin or seen powder testing results on the stuff, then I dare say that you keep your uneducated opinion to yourself, because you don't know what you are talking about  :Smilie:  Did you forget to say "I have also heard, and many people believe, that riptropins are good to go, and many of their users swear by them!"? The reality is that most people bashing on riptropin are people that have never used it, never had the powder tested at a lab, etc.

----------


## marcus300

Rips are garbage, used them and infact all the generics are more or less the same crap. I even had one of the best sources in China send me boxes and lables of every make going and even asked what tops I wanted on them and I could box them as anything I wanted. I did use to buy large amount and this is what I got offered. Many people who claim to have good rips are being conned with either peptides, anti-diuretic hormones, igf-1 or other chemicals what mimic gh side.......The generic companies dont have the equipment or the intention to sell 100% gh is all about making as much money as possible and conning the under ground market

wouldn't use rips again even if you paid me - STAY CLEAR!!!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> "i have heard," and "many people believe" sounds like Fox News to me. If you haven't used riptropin or seen powder testing results on the stuff, then I dare say that you keep your uneducated opinion to yourself, because you don't know what you are talking about  Did you forget to say "I have also heard, and many people believe, that riptropins are good to go, and many of their users swear by them!"? The reality is that most people bashing on riptropin are people that have never used it, never had the powder tested at a lab, etc.


I've ran probably over ten kits of rips - does my opinion count? Rips are garbage and I'd never waste my money on them again.

And the blood tests are useless, they know everybody's getting the gh serum test so they put shit in the "gh" that jacks the results through the roof often many times higher than results for similar doses of real pharm gh. Then they post all over the forums how rips are overdosed by 2 or 3 X. LMAO. 

Do your rips come with labels or do you receive the labels separately "for easier customs clearance"? Next time ask for hyge labels and you can switch from rips to hyges and still be running the exact same gh lmao. You're running blue tops bud.

----------


## 38jumper38

After 10 months in rips, the only results I see is on my bank account...............

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> I've ran probably over ten kits of rips - does my opinion count? Rips are garbage and I'd never waste my money on them again.
> 
> And the blood tests are useless, they know everybody's getting the gh serum test so they put shit in the "gh" that jacks the results through the roof often many times higher than results for similar doses of real pharm gh. Then they post all over the forums how rips are overdosed by 2 or 3 X. LMAO. 
> 
> Do your rips come with labels or do you receive the labels separately "for easier customs clearance"? Next time ask for hyge labels and you can switch from rips to hyges and still be running the exact same gh lmao. You're running blue tops bud.


yes, your opinion counts.

----------


## calstate23

> "i have heard," and "many people believe" sounds like Fox News to me. If you haven't used riptropin or seen powder testing results on the stuff, then I dare say that you keep your uneducated opinion to yourself, because you don't know what you are talking about  Did you forget to say "I have also heard, and many people believe, that riptropins are good to go, and many of their users swear by them!"? The reality is that most people bashing on riptropin are people that have never used it, never had the powder tested at a lab, etc.


Yes, ALL off of FOX NEWS...I heard everything through the grape vine LOL...And since you post to Sgt. Hartman, "Yes, your opinion counts." I sure must have a great grape vine growing to be right on EVERYTHING I said...Including, Blood tests, not seeing physique results as one would expect, they CHINESE generics, Oh yeah, and that they are sh*t......That sounds to me like I have that grape vine growing in my own backyard...

I will ONLY ever use Pharm here on out, forever. UNLESS, someone I truly trust says he is taking something and getting crazy results...And I can also see it for myself. Then, and only then, will I ever even contemplate using crap...You guys waste your money on garbage. Not only that, you don't even know what the hell is truly in it our how it was made...Shit, it could be made by your next door neighbor in a fancy box. Fu*k that...

And by the way, sometimes I don't like going into detail, after detail....After detail on what I took, how I took it, where I got it, results......Sometimes the grape vine is a good grape vine, for me at least

----------


## gixxerboy1

> "i have heard," and "many people believe" sounds like Fox News to me. If you haven't used riptropin or seen powder testing results on the stuff, then I dare say that you keep your uneducated opinion to yourself, because you don't know what you are talking about  Did you forget to say "I have also heard, and many people believe, that riptropins are good to go, and many of their users swear by them!"? The reality is that most people bashing on riptropin are people that have never used it, never had the powder tested at a lab, etc.


No, i never used rips. But i never stabbed my self in the eye with a fork and im pretty confident in saying it will hurt.

I have a gh source that has been in the biz for about 10 years or more. He sells rips and some other labeled generics. He even told me they are crap do not get them for myself.
I know other sources who say the same thing. They all know they are crap but the only reason they carry them is because of people like you. That swear they are good and ask for them by name. So they arent going to turn away the money.

----------


## swithuk

> No, i never used rips. But i never stabbed my self in the eye with a fork and im pretty confident in saying it will hurt.
> 
> I have a gh source that has been in the biz for about 10 years or more. He sells rips and some other labeled generics. He even told me they are crap do not get them for myself.
> I know other sources who say the same thing. They all know they are crap but the only reason they carry them is because of people like you. That swear they are good and ask for them by name. So they arent going to turn away the money.


lol  :Haha:

----------


## cyounger100

Rips are garbage and i get the good ones like so many claim from tp if u wanna walk around looking like shit full of water run em if not be smart and run pharm grade

----------


## -Ender-

this thread is a year and a half old.

I would think that the topic has been covered by now.

----------


## calstate23

> this thread is a year and a half old.
> 
> I would think that the topic has been covered by now.


Someone posted earlier and had to post....I don't know where everyone else is but everyone is talking them what where I am (The younger and ill-informed of course)...At least people know now if you see them in your neighborhood

----------


## human project

> Rips are garbage, used them and infact all the generics are more or less the same crap. I even had one of the best sources in China send me boxes and lables of every make going and even asked what tops I wanted on them and I could box them as anything I wanted. I did use to buy large amount and this is what I got offered. Many people who claim to have good rips are being conned with either peptides, anti-diuretic hormones, igf-1 or other chemicals what mimic gh side.......The generic companies dont have the equipment or the intention to sell 100% gh is all about making as much money as possible and conning the under ground market
> 
> wouldn't use rips again even if you paid me - STAY CLEAR!!!


What company do you recommend?? How can you be sure even pharm grade is legit and not just relabeling??

----------


## gixxerboy1

> What company do you recommend?? How can you be sure even pharm grade is legit and not just relabeling??


most pharm grade is in different vials or pens then the generics. Yes they can still be faked. It still comes down to trusting where you get them like anything else. But you have zero chance of getting real with all the non pharm stuff

----------


## Angel of death

If you verify the scratch off code on the riptropin website doesn't that mean they're probably real?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> If you verify the scratch off code on the riptropin website doesn't that mean they're probably real?


yea real rips. But rips arent gh. The whole thing is a scam,. So you just confirmed you bought real faker shit.

----------


## calstate23

> If you verify the scratch off code on the riptropin website doesn't that mean they're probably real?


That is what people don't get...Just because you can "VERIFY" your product it doesn't make it PHARM GRADE. No ACTUAL pharmaceutical company (like Eli Lilly) make Rips...

It would be like me creating a website Shredtropins making labels and boxes that say Shredtropins, put a code on each box....Then you can go to the website to "See if they're real", when in reality I could have pissed in baby powder and put it in a bottle...

----------


## gixxerboy1

> That is what people don't get...Just because you can "VERIFY" your product it doesn't make it PHARM GRADE. No ACTUAL pharmaceutical company (like Eli Lilly) make Rips...
> 
> *It would be like me creating a website Shredtropins making labels and boxes that say Shredtropins, put a code on each box....Then you can go to the website to "See if they're real", when in reality I could have pissed in baby powder and put it in a bottle*...


exactly. And honestly i almost did it 6 years ago. I was able to get any iu and color top "gh" for dirt prices. I just decided the $$ wasnt worth it and i wasnt going to screw people.

----------


## Angel of death

A lot of people seem to have had good results with the rips though. I guess it depends.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> A lot of people seem to have had good results with the rips though. I guess it depends.


some have peptides so they see something. Just buy peptides then. No sense paying for gh if your not getting gh
its like paying for var and getting winny. Yea you saw results but you didnt get what you payed for

----------


## Angel of death

> some have peptides so they see something. Just buy peptides then. No sense paying for gh if your not getting gh
> its like paying for var and getting winny. Yea you saw results but you didnt get what you payed for



True. I'm not arguing just trying to figure this all out. My supplier showed me paperwork that the rips he has tested at "29.3" (which I don't even know what that means) but this doesn't mean anything?

----------


## gixxerboy1

i dont know what the 29.3 is referring too. So cant really comment. but no test they can run can prove its bio available gh

----------


## calstate23

> True. I'm not arguing just trying to figure this all out. My supplier showed me paperwork that the rips he has tested at "29.3" (which I don't even know what that means) but this doesn't mean anything?


It sucks now because as I stated earlier, even getting your blood labs doesn't matter because they obviously put something in it to make levels high but you're just not seeing the normal results that you would see with the same levels with pharm grade.. 

But I'm not gonna lie, I have taken generics before and have got good results and I have personally seen good friends as well too...But it's soo rare...I'm done with guessing and assuming...Even so, a lot are totally bull shit. No results whatsoever...

----------


## calstate23

But just plain and simple...Think of it like this, ANY PRODUCT that is NOT manufactured by A TRUE PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY, You know one ACTUALLY that is REGULATED and has LEGAL RESTRICTIONS on how the product is made. You know, so it can be assured your product is safe to use, it means that it's generics...

And think about it this way........Sh*t, there is EVEN regulations for making freakin toys for KIDS! Yet, people are willing to buy something unregulated that they are injecting into their body...This is why, TRUST YOUR SOURCCE

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> Rips are garbage, used them and infact all the generics are more or less the same crap. I even had one of the best sources in China send me boxes and lables of every make going and even asked what tops I wanted on them and I could box them as anything I wanted. I did use to buy large amount and this is what I got offered. Many people who claim to have good rips are being conned with either peptides, anti-diuretic hormones, igf-1 or other chemicals what mimic gh side.......The generic companies dont have the equipment or the intention to sell 100% gh is all about making as much money as possible and conning the under ground market
> 
> wouldn't use rips again even if you paid me - STAY CLEAR!!!


It's funny when people get bloated hands/carpal tunnel, i hear y'all say "they add stuff in there to mimic the sides and make you get water bloat with anti-diuretics" And then when people start looking leaner, you guys say "It's got diuretics!!"

----------


## marcus300

> It's funny when people get bloated hands/carpal tunnel, i hear y'all say "they add stuff in there to mimic the sides and make you get water bloat with anti-diuretics" And then when people start looking leaner, you guys say "It's got diuretics!!"


Thats right they use a variety of substances, they even us AI's because some claim estrogen rebound when coming off gh. But most now use peptides mixed with some dangerous chemcials what cause bloat. I got told by a source over in China and I was buying large amounts at the time and he thought I was making money from it.

If you read the concerns thread all will come clear....a lot of people cant and wont except they are being conned or buying crap hgh - I was once that person but not anymore!

If your really happy with the results at the price you give you carry on but my advice for anyone who is about to try any kind of generic hgh from china is DONT, ITS NOT HGH

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It's funny when people get bloated hands/carpal tunnel, i hear y'all say "they add stuff in there to mimic the sides and make you get water bloat with anti-diuretics" And then when people start looking leaner, you guys say "It's got diuretics!!"


never everyone uses the same thing. 
It was already shown 1 place was using prednisone in the vials too...

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> never everyone uses the same thing. 
> It was already shown 1 place was using prednisone in the vials too...


where?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> where?


think its in the chinese thread.

----------


## Angel of death

Well I can tell you one thing, these rips I have are 100% fake and it pisses me off because my connect waives this "serum test" in my face and swears they're real. I find it difficult to breathe on them for some scary reason and they keep me wide awake at night which HGH should never do. When I took mod grf 129 it did the same thing...I'd bet anything that it is peptides in the riptropin.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Well I can tell you one thing, these rips I have are 100% fake and it pisses me off because my connect waives this "serum test" in my face and swears they're real. I find it difficult to breathe on them for some scary reason and they keep me wide awake at night which HGH should never do. When I took mod grf 129 it did the same thing...I'd bet anything that it is peptides in the riptropin.


sorry bro. But yes i have seen people get the same sides as grp 6. Its def possible you have a different peptide in there

----------


## Angel of death

Another thing is these dudes over at professional muscle forum seem to swear by it like its the holy grail of hgh. Its weird how theres no voice of reason over there...

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Another thing is these dudes over at professional muscle forum seem to swear by it like its the holy grail of hgh. Its weird how theres no voice of reason over there...


because the sources on there sell it and pay to be on there. Its a business. Who do you think they are going to protect? The company that pays them or you?

----------


## Angel of death

true. lots of people getting ripped off...its actually funny how loyal the users are. Someone questioned it and was like "isn't anyone wondering what causes this insane amount of bloat? like there must be some filler in these" and everybody said "thats because its the most potent shit out there!!"

----------


## cyounger100

> true. lots of people getting ripped off...its actually funny how loyal the users are. Someone questioned it and was like "isn't anyone wondering what causes this insane amount of bloat? like there must be some filler in these" and everybody said "thats because its the most potent shit out there!!"


 absoulte utter fcking morons.on prom i read the same.
tuff.over there.daily bunch of.morons

----------


## BG

I bought a bunch of Rips and they sucked, after that I will go with out GH before I use generics.

----------


## dkoran

So the Rips are legit? Do they have labels, lot #s, etc.?

----------


## marcus300

No they are shit

----------

